# Photo ..... who are these guys.......



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 20, 2004)

Here is a photo taken by Leo Leocerts Camera and sent to me by Joe Rebelo.... how many Kenpoists can you recognize from this Ed Parker 1985 Seminar at Lee Wedlakes studio in Oak Lawn, Ill.?
 Hint: Ed Parker is the one in the center....


----------



## D_Brady (Jun 20, 2004)

Mr. Trejo
Mr. Planas
Mr. Rebelo

 So far,


----------



## D_Brady (Jun 20, 2004)

Mr. Palonzo


 sorry if spelled wrong.


----------



## michaeledward (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks for the Hint ... I almost thought that was Phil Donahue.


Mike


----------



## Blindside (Jun 20, 2004)

Is that Mr. Tabatabai (sp???) sporting a third?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 20, 2004)

I believe I spot Mr. Sites.


----------



## D_Brady (Jun 20, 2004)

What's cool is if you look at Mr.Trejo's arm you can see the Budwiser Karate Team Patch, he was the Captain of the team. :supcool:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 20, 2004)

D_Brady said:
			
		

> What's cool is if you look at Mr.Trejo's arm you can see the Budwiser Karate Team Patch, he was the Captain of the team. :supcool:


Wasn't SGM Parker the coach of the team?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 20, 2004)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Is that Mr. Tabatabai (sp???) sporting a third?


 No, that's Tom McClennan (Wedlakes student)


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 20, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> How many Kenpoists can you recognize from this Ed Parker 1985 Seminar at Lee Wedlakes Dragon Wind Studio in Oak Lawn, Ill.?


  Ok ... only 7 to  go ....

  1.  *Ed Parker* (4th from left 3rd row - like no one knew..lol)
  2.  *Richard "Huk" Planas* (3rd from left 3rd row)
  3.  *Frank Trejo* (2nd from left 3rd row)
  4. *Leo Lacerte* (1st from left 3rd row)
  5.  *David Sites* (next to Ed Parker w/mustache)
  6.  ???  (1st - front row from left)
  7.  *Tom McClellan* (2nd - front row from left - kneeling)
  8. *Lee Wedlake *(3rd - front row from left - glasses)
  9.  *Joe Palanzo* (4th - front row from left - red uniform)
           10. *Bill DiCarlo* (behind Palanzo - mustache)
           11. ??? (next to Palanzo - cut off)
           12. ??? (behind # 11 - mustache)
           13. ??? (1st from left back row - glasses/mustache)
           14. ??? (2nd from left back row - mustache)
           15. ??? (2nd from left back row - curly hair)
           16. *Dennis Conatser* (3rd from left back row - baby face)
           17. *Andy Guzman* (back row right behind Mr. Parker - glasses)
           18. *Jaime Sainz* (3rd from right back row - tall/dark hair/glasses)
           19. ??? (2nd from right back row)
           20. *Joe Rebelo* (back row far right end - mustache)

      Recognize any others ...........

           :asian:


----------



## kevin kilroe (Jun 20, 2004)

Lee Wedlake is the guy kneeling under Huk Planas(next to the guy in the red gi).


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 20, 2004)

kevin kilroe said:
			
		

> Lee Wedlake is the guy kneeling under Huk Planas(next to the guy in the red gi).


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 21, 2004)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> Wasn't SGM Parker the coach of the team?


 yes


----------



## The Kai (Jun 21, 2004)

Actually 

I think I was there (as a brown belt).  It was I remeber a fantastic oppurtunity to see not only GM Parker but the other guys as well.  Also, there were  I remeber some real serious Kenpoists there!
T


----------



## donald (Jun 21, 2004)

Frank Trejo(California)
Huk Planas(Creol land)
Lee Wedlake Jr.(Chicagoland)
Joe Palanzo(Baltimore)
Bill DiCarlo(Cleveland,Ohio)

Thats it for me, so far!

 :asian:


----------



## KENPOJOE (Jun 25, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Ok ... only 7 to  go ....
> 
> 1.  *Ed Parker* (4th from left 3rd row - like no one knew..lol)
> 2.  *Richard "Huk" Planas* (3rd from left 3rd row)
> ...


Hi folks!
The person behind David Sites is *Ed Laird*, a big dude back then who I haven't in ages!
*John Mcfadden* is the person in the lower left who was unfortunately partially cut out of the photo...by the way,it was *Leo Lacerte* who brought the camera!
I hope that I was of some service,
KENPOJOE


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 25, 2004)

Ok ... only 6 to  go now ....

   1.  *Ed Parker* (4th from left 3rd row - like no one knew..lol)
   2.  *Richard "Huk" Planas* (3rd from left 3rd row)
   3.  *Frank Trejo* (2nd from left 3rd row)
   4. *Leo Lacerte* (1st from left 3rd row)
   5.  *David Sites* (next to Ed Parker w/mustache)
   6.  ???  (1st - front row from left)
   7.  *Tom McClellan* (2nd - front row from left - kneeling)
   8. *Lee Wedlake *(3rd - front row from left - glasses)
   9.  *Joe Palanzo* (4th - front row from left - red uniform)
            10. *Bill DiCarlo* (behind Palanzo - mustache)
            11. ??? (next to Palanzo - cut off)
            12. ??? (behind # 11 - mustache)
            13. ??? (1st from left back row - glasses/mustache)
            14. ??? (2nd from left back row - mustache)
            15. ??? (2nd from left back row - curly hair)
            16. *Dennis Conatser* (3rd from left back row - baby face)
            17. *Andy Guzman* (back row right behind Mr. Parker - glasses)
            18. *Jaime Sainz* (3rd from right back row - tall/dark hair/glasses)
            19. *Ed Laird* (2nd from right back row)
            20. *Joe Rebelo* (back row far right end - mustache)

       Recognize any others ...........

            :asian:


----------

